# FIBER OPTICS AND TRAINS.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Anybody doing any thing with Fiber Optics?

I just saw a add at th bottom of the Forms list for Fiber Optics.

I thought I would ask.

I remember back some time that there use to be lights on a Diesel illuminating the trucks or journals.

That was in the back of my mind and I just thought it could be done with Fiber Optics.

Should be really easy to hide.

Any Input?

What have you done with it? 

JJ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

For 40 samoleons, that should be SOME Fiber Optic Lighting Filament Combo Pack. Doesn't say much about what you get besides "4 sizes."


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I've looked at fiber optic items from time to time. Mostly on Ebay. I never could get a good feeling about them, as to the intensity of the light output at the end of the filament. So I went with LEDs as my new lighting source for both rolling stock and structures.


----------

